# Haydn



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just played a CD from my collection that was outstanding. It was works for Choir and Orchestra and was some of the most robust work I've heard from this composer. I am also a big fan of his Sonatas for piano!

Who's heard these and can chime in more thoughts on it...?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

His String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 is incredible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'/ Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'/ Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'.
Top notch for me, Alban Berg Quartet performing please.


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

Where do you start with Haydn? So much great music! I have a complete set of the string quartets by the Tatrai Quartet. The problem is that the six quartets that make up Op.20 are so good I find it difficult to move onto the more famous others.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have
G Major no 1 op 76
D Major no 4 op 20
D Major no 5 op 64
D Minor op103 ( incomplete)

All on one CD performed by Endellion String Quartet


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> His String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 is incredible.


Thanks for sharing, awesome music!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm playing a show today, and the recommendations in this thread are good pre-show listening to get me in the mood!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Returning to the comment by the OP about the Piano Sonatas, this is the set I have. Well played and recorded with good reviews.
Whilst Haydn does not have the reputation of Beethoven or Mozart in this area, Haydn's Sonatas for piano give me much pleasure. Because the piano sonata at that time was not as formally organised then they do not follow the traditional pattern of a slow middle movement etc.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice avatar too!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Nice avatar too!


We both like the sound of our own voice


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I've noted a number of times in other threads how much pleasure I've experienced listening to many of Haydn's Piano Sonatas, Piano Trios and String Quartets. Favorite performers: Beaux Arts simply marvelous in the Trios; Walter Olbertz, Ilse Von Alpenheim, Sviatoslav Richter for the Piano Sonatas; Dekany, Tokyo and Fine Arts Quartets in the String Quartets.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It was works for Choir and Orchestra.
> 
> Who's heard these and can chime in more thoughts on it...?


Which ones? The Seasons, The Creation, the Masses?


----------



## Etherealz (Dec 19, 2017)

They sound nice!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Which ones? The Seasons, The Creation, the Masses?


All it says is Harmoni messe


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> All it says is Harmoni messe


From Wiki: "No. 14 in B flat major: 'Harmoniemesse' ('Wind-band Mass') (H. 22/14) (1802). The Harmoniemesse 1802 was Haydn's last major work. He shortly afterward sank into debilitating illness and was unable to compose further."


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love to hear a rock band cover, at least the last movement of #9.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

The op.33 Quartets are a simple delight. Typically witty, almost danceable*

*(don't kill me, TC)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If like me you cannot get enough Haydn, know that Brilliant Classics has just released an updated Haydn Edition box set, 160 discs, released November of this year. This latest edition improves upon the earlier 150 CD box set with the addition and completion of the Masses, the String Quartets, the Notturni, and the opera_ L'Anima del Filosofo_.









What's not to love about this set? (And you can currently find it selling for just a few bucks over a hundred dollars!) If you want a basic box of Haydn, this will certainly do the trick. It's a lifetime supply of listening, to be sure.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> The op.33 Quartets are a simple delight. Typically witty, almost danceable*


I love op.33 best of the quartets, but likely because it's the first set I listened to thoroughly and I feel I know these better than any of the others.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I'm quite fond of the relatively obscure and unknown baryton trios, such as this one:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Funny said:


> I love op.33 best of the quartets, but likely because it's the first set I listened to thoroughly and I feel I know these better than any of the others.


I feel that way about Op. 71/74.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Recently, I was cooking supper with my 13 year old son and playing some of my favorite symphonies by Haydn in the background (82 "The Bear", 94 "Surprise", 97, 100 "Military") and I was explaining to me son that what I like about Haydn is the emotional clarity and happiness. While I don't think that it's necessary for me to listen and know everything that Haydn composed in his huge body of music, what I do know is along the lines of pure joy free from any sort of anguish or neurosis whatsoever. That is the truth of Haydn. 

As a teenager and young adult I seemed to regard Haydn (and Mozart) as a composer of pretty background music but now as a middle-aged man, I've come to appreciate that while the music is "pretty" it also has meat in it, and it's that quality of balance and joy that now appeals to my middle-aged sensibilities. 

For the symphonies, I like Bernstein (un-HIP and all), as Bernstein seemed to get Haydn's spirit of unbounded joy. My favorite chamber works are, of course, the OP. 76 String Quarters and of all the recordings I've owned, the one I first came across on vinyl by the Hungarian String Quartet (Vox/Turnabout) is my favorite. Stern, Rampal and Rostropovich really cool things out with a recording of the lovely trios for violin, flute and cello.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Boston Charlie said:


> Recently, I was cooking supper with my 13 year old son and playing some of my favorite symphonies by Haydn in the background (82 "The Bear", 94 "Surprise", 97, 100 "Military") and I was explaining to me son that what I like about Haydn is the emotional clarity and happiness. While I don't think that it's necessary for me to listen and know everything that Haydn composed in his huge body of music, what I do know is along the lines of pure joy free from any sort of anguish or neurosis whatsoever. That is the truth of Haydn.
> 
> As a teenager and young adult I seemed to regard Haydn (and Mozart) as a composer of pretty background music but now as a middle-aged man, I've come to appreciate that while the music is "pretty" it also has meat in it, and it's that quality of balance and joy that now appeals to my middle-aged sensibilities.
> 
> For the symphonies, I like Bernstein (un-HIP and all), as Bernstein seemed to get Haydn's spirit of unbounded joy. My favorite chamber works are, of course, the OP. 76 String Quarters and of all the recordings I've owned, the one I first came across on vinyl by the Hungarian String Quartet (Vox/Turnabout) is my favorite. Stern, Rampal and Rostropovich really cool things out with a recording of the lovely trios for violin, flute and cello.


If you like non HIP Haydn then try Colin Davis with the London Symphonies


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Boston Charlie said:


> Recently, I was cooking supper with my 13 year old son and playing some of my favorite symphonies by Haydn in the background (82 "The Bear", 94 "Surprise", 97, 100 "Military") and I was explaining to me son that what I like about Haydn is the emotional clarity and happiness. While I don't think that it's necessary for me to listen and know everything that Haydn composed in his huge body of music, what I do know is along the lines of pure joy free from any sort of anguish or neurosis whatsoever. That is the truth of Haydn.
> 
> As a teenager and young adult I seemed to regard Haydn (and Mozart) as a composer of pretty background music but now as a middle-aged man, I've come to appreciate that while the music is "pretty" it also has meat in it, and it's that quality of balance and joy that now appeals to my middle-aged sensibilities.
> 
> For the symphonies, I like Bernstein (un-HIP and all), as Bernstein seemed to get Haydn's spirit of unbounded joy. My favorite chamber works are, of course, the OP. 76 String Quarters and of all the recordings I've owned, the one I first came across on vinyl by the Hungarian String Quartet (Vox/Turnabout) is my favorite. *Stern, Rampal and Rostropovich really cool things out with a recording of the lovely trios for violin, flute and cello.*


Maybe my first Haydn purchase on CD, and I still play it relatively frequently. Although, as I recall the liner notes some of the works are likely arrangements of Haydn by others.


----------

